# 1st time smoked half rack of Deer ribs



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Man I don't know, but these deer ribs have been on the pit for about 2.5 hrs at 210 degrees with bone side down. They are not directly over the coals/pecan but they look sweat so far. Hopefully they won't come out very dry. 1st time experiment, and I pray that they'll taste great.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great, thanks for the pics!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

So.......did they turn out dry?


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Deer Ribs*

Sorry I didn't post last night, but I didn't expect the ribs to take as long as they did. They were cooked at 250 degrees for about an hour and then about 200 degrees for another hour due to coals burning out. So I added 2 pieces of pecan wood and temp. went back up to 250 degrees for another hour. Total time was about 3.5 hrs on the pit. I must say that the ribs were dam EXCELLENT . Honestly they didn't even taste like venison, but I think the bacon has something to do with that.
The ribs were not dry at all. The best part was near the bone. You guys def. have to try this.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Was the backstrap left on the ribs too? Looks awesome, I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have any cut pictures?
Those ribs look much more meaty than I would expect a white tail rib rack to look like.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

BWCapt is right! I was expecting pics of deer jerky, but that looks great!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Do you have any cut pictures?
> Those ribs look much more meaty than I would expect a white tail rib rack to look like.


Me too. When I opened the post, I said there is no way to eat a slab of deer ribs. But brother, that is a good looking set of deer ribs. I'd break bread and eat ribs like that anytime with you. I bet they were delicious, just as you said. Thanks for the pics.


----------

